# Silverstein Wick



## kajerome (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you help with the coding of the procedure listed below? The physician is wanting to bill cpt codes 69433, 69440, and 69801.

Meniere's Disease (386.00X)   

The patient was placed in the supine position and preped and draped for the procedure
The region of the left  tympanic membrane was treated with topical phenol just posterior to the umbo of the malleus over the region of the round window. A myringotomy incision was made in this region of the posterior quadrant.  A 1.7 mm 30 degree endoscope  Was passed to explore the middle ear space. The round window ,the ossicular chain, and eustachian tube were all found to be within normal limits   The Silverstein tube was inserted under the  Zeiss operating microscope over the round window niche.  The Micro wick was inserted through the tube until resistance was met over the round window. Then, 1cc of the compounded gentimycin solution 10mg/cc(obtained by patient from Berts Pharmacy)was directly injected into the middle ear space and onto the micro wick. Patient was maintained with this ear up for 15 minutes. The patient tolerated the procedure well.

Thank you.


----------



## kajerome (Jun 15, 2010)

*2nd Request*

Any suggestions?


----------

